# Journey has finally become profitable



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

Journey has finally become profitable, Chen says &bull; News &bull; PlayStation 3 &bull; Eurogamer.net

I knew that they went over budget bad and repeatedly had to ask their publisher SCE for funds but I never thought that it was so bad that it would take more than a year of sales as a massive hit to recoup costs.



Spoiler



Too bad you wouldn't be able to experience this game fully on the PS4 (if it was released on that platform) without having to pay Sony extra.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

The title deserved this much respect from consumers and the hard work has finally and rightly paid off. Very very few indie games are capable of accomplishing feats of the level of  *"Journey"*.
Not to forget, it also received a "Grammy Award" for its OST. It sets a new benchmark level in the development standards of indie titles. A must play PS3 exclusive.

Many congratulations to the entire team of *"thatgamecompany".*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ How is the game Indie? It was funded by Sony Computer Entertainment, it was published by Sony Computer Entertainment.



Spoiler



SSM also provided technical assistance in the previous games which share a code base with Journey.



Before you draw any absurd conclusions, I am not disagreeing with any of your other points.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ^ *How is the game Indie?*





> Journey is an indie video game developed by Thatgamecompany for the PlayStation 3.



Journey (2012 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Journey, an Indie Video Game, Wins Top Prizes



> Journey is the first independent title to win the game of the year award.



Best of Indie Games: From Journey to Gratuitous Tank Battles


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

You just pointed out that others are also calling it Indie. But that doesn't make it Indie. Try and argue on the titles merits instead of cowering behind media. 

You may note that the title being called "Indie" is a major point of contention on the Wikipedia talk page.

Journey is really only as Indie as the mainline Pokemon games are. Both are developed by independent game companies, funded and published by a first party allowing the game studio complete creative control over the project. (Except for the fact that no Nintendo first party studio provided Game Freak space in their offices, gave them QA and internationalization resources or served as a reference point for and helped with the the technical issues they encountered).

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-03-15-inside-sonys-commune



> Journey likely wouldn't have been possible - or as pretty - without Santa Monica Studio's prowess.



I guess SSMS works on Indie games now.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

Journey was sustaining losses?  ! I taught  the devs were rich after all the awards it got....
Anyway,Good News


----------

